# Spectrographic analyses, pg. 3



## The_LED_Museum

The last thread was closed because of size, so this new thread will take its place.
The old thread is right here if you're interested.







Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm SiC (silicon carbide) blue LED, circa. ~1995.
If (forward current) was ~150mA for this test so that I could get an acceptably high reading.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0538 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPE590S blue-green LED, circa. ~1999.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0542 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the flashing yellow LED in the FlyTech™ Bladestar.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0543 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## adamlau

What type of hardware and software do you recommend for performing such analyses?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the flashing blue LED in the Yellow R/C Helicopter.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

adamlau said:


> What type of hardware and software do you recommend for performing such analyses?


I use pretty much what was provided to me.
In this case, a USB2000 spectrometer from Ocean Optics ($2,999.00) and SpectraSuite operating software, also from Ocean Optics ($349.00).

I have no other recommendations to offer here, simply because I have not used any other hardware except for a Spectroscopic and Analytical Developments (SAD) spectrometer, which I had functional for a brief period just after the turn of the century. It was ok, but certainly not up to the same standards that the USB2000 is.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm yellow-green LED, circa. ~2003.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0427 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPE590E 5mm blue-green LED, circa. ~2002.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0428 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a rectangular yellow-green LED, circa. ~2000.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0429 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Micro 1W Focusable LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0430 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm phosphor pink LED, Radio Shack # 276-0019 from 2008.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0408 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm red LED, circa. ~2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm red LED, circa. ~2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red die of a 5mm RGB LED, Radio Shack # 276-0028 from 2008.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the green die of a 5mm RGB LED, Radio Shack # 276-0028 from 2008.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue die of a 5mm RGB LED, Radio Shack # 276-0028 from 2008.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an Avago # ASMT-QWBE-NFHBED/C SMD white LED from 2008.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an Avago # ASMT-QWBE-NFHODE/C SMD white LED from 2008.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner.
Spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 250nm to 260nm for this plot to show the 253.7nm mercury line.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner.
Spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 179nm to 380nm and deliberately "overexposed" to show alternate and weaker UV spectral lines.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0303 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner.
Spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 180nm to 230nm.
This shows that there is *SOME* emission at "vaccum UV" wavelengths; responsible for producing ozone.
Baseline was artificially lowered with Photoshop; giving a truer representation of the actual spectral content.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0511 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## DM51

Have you had an opportunity to analyse a Cree P4 3200K-3500K (7A/WW Tint) LED?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I haven't tested or even seen one of these LEDs yet, sorry.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a GE SSL-1 SiC (silicon carbide) greenish yellow LED from the late-1960s.
Baseline was artificially lowered with Photoshop to show actual spectral output.





The SSL-1 LED is on the right, compared in size with a 5mm (T1¾) LED of fairly recent pedigree on the left.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0704 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Another spectrographic analysis of a GE SSL-1 SiC (silicon carbide) greenish yellow LED from the late-1960s.
Baseline was artificially lowered with Photoshop to show actual spectral output.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0705 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the white LED model of the Electralume Fishing Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bub in the SureFire Executive E2D Defender Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0556 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in the Vital Gear F2 Flashlight].

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0557 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 10mm diffused red LED from DealExtreme.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Journey's Edge 7xLED Headlamp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a rectangular yellow LED harvested from an old pee-cee.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm white LED from DealExtreme.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm blue LED from DealExtreme.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm UV LED from DealExtreme.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0401 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm UV LED from LCK Store.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0509 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm UV LED (2) from LCK Store.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0510 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm red LED from LCK Store.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0511 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm warm white LED from LCK Store.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0512 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the flashlight portion of the Solar/Dynamo Flashlight/Siren/AM-FM Radio.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0549 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red laser diode in the 635nm Red Laser Aimer.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the green LED Putt Tracer Golf Balls.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LED Putt Tracer Golf Balls.
The plot is lower than desired because of the product's limited intensity.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

A second spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the yellow Putt Tracer.
This plot was adjusted via SpectraSuite software (included with my USB2000 Spectrometer) to be closer to full scale.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an antique (circa. ~late-1960s) GE SSL-1 SiC greenish-yellow LED.
This time, plot was adjusted via SpectraSuite software (included with my USB2000 Spectrometer) to be closer to full scale.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0511 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an antique (circa. ~late-1960s) GE SSL-1 SiC greenish-yellow LED.
Examination of a rather ***** NUV emission line at 393.9nm from this LED; this emission did not appear under quiescent conditions.
Spectrometer's response was narrowed to a range of 390nm to 400nm for this plot.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0512 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm ~350nm UV LED of unknown pedigree.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm ZnSe (zinc selenide) non-phosphor white LED from Roithner Lasertechnik; circa. 2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the flashing blue LEDs in the Blue LED ''Belly Button Light''.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0204 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a vintage "two chip yellow" LED from the early-1970s; If=~30mA.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a vintage "two chip yellow" LED from the early-1970s; If=~2mA.
Note that the red emission is much greater than it is at 30mA; this gives the LED a distinct orange color.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0633 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a rectangular yellow-green LED; circa. ~2000.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0634 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm blue LED of unknown pedigree; possibly a Nichia NSPB500 of fairly recent manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0634 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm cool white LED of fairly recent pedigree.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0553 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm diffused red LED from the mid-1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0349 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm blue LED of non-Nichia origin.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0614 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm flashing blue LED; circa. 2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0615 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a red LED in an orange-tinted transparent case from the 1980s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0322 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a yellow-green LED in a diffused case from the 1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0323 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a SiC (silicon carbide) blue LED in a blue tinted diffused case; probably from the mid-1990s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0324 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in the display of a Digibeat LED Wristwatch.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0703 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the reddish orange Tournament Twilight Tracer Golf Ball.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0704 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the red Tournament Twilight Tracer Golf Ball.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0704 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Solar Light. 
I'm uncertain why this chart reads a shorter wavelength than the other spectrographic analysis I performed on this product; the only possibility that I can think of right off the bat is that the angle of incidence differed.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Inova T2 LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete! 

O, and I figured out why that solar-rechargeable bicycle taillight had two distinctly different spectra...the latest spectrum I took was of the *REPLACEMENT* unit - not the original one.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis (a second time) of the LEDs (all four LED types) in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0517 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the 3D Laser Crystal Display Base.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0518 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in the 3D Laser Crystal Display Base.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0519 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Green LED Dot Matrix Wristwatch.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0628 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*NEW FEATURE!!!*
Beam photographs will be posted with each spectrographic analysis as available.
Bandwidth will not be a major issue because I host all of the images, not this BBS.










Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (white) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0459 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0500 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (green) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0501 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (blue) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0502 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red + green) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0503 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (blue + green) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0504 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (blue + red) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0504 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red + green {again}) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0505 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (blue + green {again}) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0506 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red + blue {again}) in the Color Shine LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0507 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow-green LEDs in a bicycle safety flasher (with a *BLUE* lens).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0303 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Chi Wing “Ocean Green” 5mm LED; circa. December 2003.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0304 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

That "spoiled wolf urine green" tint does not actually exist; it's only a camera artifact.





Spectrographic analysis of the SSC P7 LED in a *Spider Fire LED Flashlight*.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0514 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm warm white LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a high-flux ("spider") LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm blue LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm blue LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0621 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## kts

Why do you keep posting these spectrographic analyses in the flashlight reviews 

I cant see what anyone would use them for....just curious


----------



## The_LED_Museum

kts said:


> Why do you keep posting these spectrographic analyses in the flashlight reviews
> 
> I cant see what anyone would use them for....just curious


I've posted spectrograph analyses of *flashlights* and other light sources in this particular forum for the last several years (since approximately 03-07-06); where would you think they *should* be posted? :cornfused:

Since most of my spectra are are of the bulbs & LEDs in flashlights, I felt that this was the most appropriate forum in which to place my "Spectrographic analyses" threads.


----------



## kts

The_LED_Museum said:


> where would you think they *should* be posted? :cornfused:


 

Maybe here

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=91


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm orange LED, date unknown.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0428 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused rectangular red LED, circa. ~2000.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0437 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused bicolor red/green LED, circa. ~mid- to late-1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0437 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (red die) in the 3W Prolight RGB LED Flashlight Modification.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0533 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green die) in the 3W Prolight RGB LED Flashlight Modification.
The blue hump is because the blue die was on at low intensity when this spectrographic analysis was performed.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0534 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue die) in the 3W Prolight RGB LED Flashlight Modification.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0535 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (all dice - the product was in "white strobe" mode) in the 3W Prolight RGB LED Flashlight Modification.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0535 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm non-Nichia blue LED; circa. ~2004.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0452 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused 5mm red LED from the 1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0514 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in the rubber grip flashlight from one of the Seven $1 Store Flashlights.

This will very likely be the last spectrographic analysis that I post from my present location; once I have internet access at the new place (07-28-08 to at most 09-01-08) these analyses will resume with much the current regularity...O WAIT!!! I might still perform spectroscopy of the port & starboard wingtip LEDs on one of my R/C aircraft; scheduled for publication either late this evening or by midmorning tomorrow.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0518 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the port (left) wingtip LED on the *Cessna 182 R/C Airplane*.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 1243 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the starboard (right) wingtip LED on the *Cessna 182 R/C Airplane*.

This will be the last spectrographic analysis that I post from my present location (yes, this is **REALLY** the last, as the instrument has been packed away!); once I have internet access at the new place (07-28-08 to at most 09-01-08) these analyses will resume with much the current regularity.


{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 1244 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of sunlight, 07-30-08 8:29am PDT in Sacramento CA. USA.
Taken through window glass.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0619 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the NUV LED in the *Photon "Scorpion Finder" Freedom Micro*.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0620 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of sunlight, 07-31-08 8:49am PDT in Sacramento CA. USA.
Taken without window glass, but through insect screen (not removeable).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0508 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of sunlight, 08-01-08 8:36am PDT in Sacramento CA. USA.
Taken without window glass, but through insect screen (not removeable).
Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 175nm to 384nm to show ultraviolet spectral features.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a phosphor *TURQUOISE* LED (part # SSL-LX5093TC) from Lumex.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0458 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a phosphor purple LED (part # SSL-LX5093VC) from Lumex.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0439 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED in the Star Trek: The Next Generation Medical Scanner Stage Prop.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0441 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of one of the yellow-green LEDs in the Star Trek: The Next Generation Medical Scanner Stage Prop.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0442 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of sunlight, 08-02-08 8:32am PDT in Sacramento CA. USA.
Taken without window glass, but through insect screen (not removeable).
As far as I'm able to determine, a CFL bub was on, which contaminated the July 30 and 31 spectra.




This time, I was ****CERTAIN**** to have all light sources deactivated to avoid contaminating the spectrum.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0443 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a phosphor pink LED (part # SSL-LX5093PC) from Lumex.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0437 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Blue LED Necklace.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0440 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm UVA LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0450 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm blue LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0451 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm blue-green LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0452 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm green LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0516 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm yellow LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0518 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm orange LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0520 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm red LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0521 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Hebei IT Shanghai Co. # L5T34VG3C-D2-AH yellow-green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0438 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the TSI Three-Way Torch.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the LED Diving Hand Torch.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0406 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a phosphor pink LED of unknown pedigree.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0525 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a red-orange LED of unknown pedigree; manufacture date early-2000s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0443 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a near-UV (NUV) LED of unknown pedigree; manufacture date early-2000s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0444 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a red-orange LED of unknown pedigree; manufacture date early-2000s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0509 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a two-chip yellow-green LED from the 1980s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0509 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of another high-flux ("spider") white LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0519 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused red LED from the 1990s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0523 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm blue LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0457 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm white LED of unknown manufacture but of fairly recent (~2006?) manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0458 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Hosfelt Electronics # 25-339 10mm water-clear red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0609 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Heibi Shanghai IT. Co. # 75umr2d "super oval" diffused red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0611 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a water-clear 10mm green LED of unknown manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0612 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. LTD. #314UBC 3mm blue LED, circa. mid-2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0552 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of yet another high-flux ("spider") phosphor white LED of unknown origin.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0553 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. LTD. #5N47LPG2C lensless green LED, circa. mid-2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0510 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. LTD. #L5B47UWC-D1-AHV 5mm white LED, circa. mid-2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0511 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. LTD. #5747SPG41C 5mm blue-green LED, circa. mid-2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0449 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an ISP Korea "high green" LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0451 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an ISP "high yellow" LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0631 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an ISP "high red" LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an ISP 10mm white "High LED".

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0633 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an ISP Korea 10mm "High Blue" LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0634 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 5mm red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0549 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown type NUV LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0456 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Radio Shack (Archer) diffused yellow-green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0457 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Radio Shack (Archer) diffused red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0458 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused red LED in a smaller-than-T1 package.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0614 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused yellow-green LED with stubby body & gold colored wire leads.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0615 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused yellow-green LED in a smaller-than-T1 package.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0616 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a diffused yellow-green LED in a 5mm package.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0616 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Dialight #521-9464 water-clear red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0606 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the P60 Drop-In Lamp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0607 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the "Power On" LED in my Emachines computer.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0604 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Ultrafire WF-502B 3W Cree Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0530 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a computer accessory with NUV LEDs in it.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0551hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Heibi Shanghai IT. Co. # L314HURC 3mm water-clear red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0552 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Energizer "Easy to Find" Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0534 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of phosphor *TURQUOISE* LED (Lumex part # SSL-LX5093TC) at ~1.95mA (vs. 19.28mA for the original analysis).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0450 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 6 LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the laser in the 6 LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0455 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a CNI GLP-473nm Blue Laser Pointer.

I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser two or three years ago, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0558 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a CNI GLP-473nm Blue Laser Pointer. 
IR filter was removed to show the 808nm laser line from the pump diode.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0559 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the "Find Me" LED in the Energizer "Easy to Find" Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0502 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Ebay 532nm Green Laser.
Note that there is no 808nm line from the pump diode; this tells me the unit is well-filtered.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0504 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Wicked Lasers Pulsar Laser Red Module. 
I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser when I received it on 07-09-07, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0508 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in a Blu-ray (Violet-emitting) Laser Module.
Wavelength appears to be ~408nm, which is within specification for this laser diode.

I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0509 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in a Blu-ray (Violet-emitting) Laser Module, above lasing threshold.
In this plot, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 385nm to 435nm.

I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0510 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in a Blu-ray (Violet-emitting) Laser Module.
In this plot, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 405nm to 415nm.
Wavelength is 408.1nm, and spectral line halfwidth appears to be ~2.4nm.

I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0511 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in a Blu-ray (Violet-emitting) Laser Module, right at lasing threshold.

I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0512 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in a Blu-ray (Violet-emitting) Laser Module, right at lasing threshold.
In this plot, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 385nm to 435nm.

I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0514 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Wicked Lasers Pulsar Laser Red Module.
Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 650nm to 670nm. Peak wavelength appears to be ~660.8nm.
I had already performed spectroscopy of this laser when I received it on 07-09-07, but not with the new version of the Spectrasuite software and not with the baseline lowered to zero.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0450 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Rigel DPSS Yellow Laser Pointer.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0451 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Rigel DPSS Yellow Laser Pointer, with end cap (IR filter) removed.
This time, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 790nm to 820nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0452 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Yellow DPSS Laser Module,a with the spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 520nm to 540nm to show the ~532nm (measured at ~531.4nm) laser line.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0502 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Yellow DPSS Laser Module, with the spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 660nm to 680nm to show the ~671nm (measured at ~669.9nm) laser line.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0503 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the 200mW Red Laser Module; below lasing threshold.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0453 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Vector Twin-Beam 3MCP Spotlight; white "area light" LEDs.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED "eyes" in the Havoc Stinger (R/C helicopter).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0455 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPW500 phosphor white LED, intensity rank/tint bin not known.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0639 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. Ltd. 5mm phosphor white LED, part # L5T47UWC-AHV.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0640 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Lumex #SSL-LX5093PC phosphor purple LED, driven at ~1.9mA.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0501 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Lumex #SSL-LX5093PC phosphor pink LED, driven at ~1.9mA.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0502 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Disco Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0356 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the diode laser in the Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Disco Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0357 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Eternaleds 10W LED Light Bulb.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0503 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the LumiStick Undercabinet LED Light Strip.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0455 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Eternaleds HP-3 Flood Bulb.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0539 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Eternaleds LED Keychain Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0516 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the NIR LEDs in the remote control for the Havok Stinger (R/C helicopter).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0514 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Laser Star (Kaleidoscopic Green Laser Pen).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0515 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Laser Star (Kaleidoscopic Green Laser Pen), showing the NIR radiation from the pump diode (the spectrometer was significantly "overloaded" in order to obtain this plot).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0517 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Laser Star (Kaleidoscopic Green Laser Pen), showing that I really did "overload" the spectrometer.

*HIPPO BIRDIE TOO MEE!!!!*  



 
{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0518 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the laser diode in the Doxil Flashlight/Pointer/Laser.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0451 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Doxil Flashlight/Pointer/Laser.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0452 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Leatherman Serac S3 Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Leatherman Serac S2 Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0357 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Leatherman Serac S1 Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0349 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Arc AAA-P GS Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0449 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red) in the Ikea DIODER.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0407 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (green) in the Ikea DIODER.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (blue) in the Ikea DIODER.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (purple) in the Ikea DIODER.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (cyan) in the Ikea DIODER.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (yellow) in the DIODER.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (white) in the Ikea DIODER.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 9xLED 385nm UVA LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0332 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the orange LED in my Sandisk USB "thumb drive".

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red (projection) LED in the LCD Projection Clock w/LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0526 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the LCD Projection Clock w/LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0528 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bub in the Halloween Safety Blinker.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0520 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVA LED in the 375nm UVA LED Penlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0558 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVA LED in the 375nm UVA LED Penlight; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 370nm to 390nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0559 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bub in the Halloween Safety Blinker; slide-on Jack-O-Lantern was slid over the lamp for this analysis.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type white LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0529 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bub (not filtered) in the Fright Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0433 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bulb (red filter) in the Fright Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0452 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bulb (yellow filter) in the Fright Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bub (blue filter) in the Fright Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0455 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bub (red & yellow filters) in the Fright Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0457 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bub (yellow & blue filters) in the Fright Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0459 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the Rigel Skylite Mini Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0503 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Rigel Skylite Mini Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0507 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Rebel LED in the Smith & Wesson 5W Rebel LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (filtered by the red diffusing cap) in the Smith & Wesson 4 in 1 Galaxy LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Smith & Wesson 4 in 1 Galaxy LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0421 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Smith & Wesson 6xLED Personal LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 8xLED 385nm UVA LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0319 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 8xLED 385nm UVA LED Flashlight; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 375nm to 395nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0321 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the CCFT in the 3 in 1 LED / Incandescent / CCFT Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bub in the 3 in 1 LED / Incandescent / CCFT Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0405 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 3 in 1 LED / Incandescent / CCFT Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0406 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (orange) in the Spinning Skull Shadow Shadow Caster.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the Spinning Skull Shadow Shadow Caster.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the Spinning Skull Shadow Shadow Caster.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Arc6 Flashlight (high mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Arc6 Flashlight (low mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the CCFT (after ~5 minute warmup) in the 3 in 1 LED / Incandescent / CCFT Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bulbs in the Ultimate Strobe Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Halloween Safety Stick.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the AC Nielson Homescan unit.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Ghoulish Glow Candle.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0420 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Repeat spectrocopy of the Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser, using new spectrometer software.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrocopy of the Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser, with the spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 625nm to 645nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the 7-Mode Flashing LED Safety Strobe.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0353 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the 7-Mode Flashing LED Safety Strobe.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0355 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red) in the 7-Mode Flashing LED Safety Strobe.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0356 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the purple LED in the Purple Cordless LED Candle.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LED in the Purple Cordless LED Candle.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type phosphor purple LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the QuiqLite Pro I.D Check.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0406 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVA LED in the QuiqLite Pro I.D Check.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0407 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVA LED in the QuiqLite Pro I.D Check; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 350nm to 390nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the iTP Superior Flashlight (Smooth Reflector).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0348 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the iTP Superior Flashlight ("Orange Peel" Reflector).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVA LED in the QuiqLite XP440 ''ID Check'' (new version).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0351 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVA LED in the QuiqLite XP440 ''ID Check'' (new version); spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 350nm to 390nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0352 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the QuiqLite XP440 ''ID Check'' (new version).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0353 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Green DPSS Laser Line Generator.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0354 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the American Greetings Halloween Card.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0314 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in the Philips LED Sphere Lights.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0345 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the Philips LED Sphere Lights.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0346 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LEDs in the Philips LED Sphere Lights.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0347 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the orange LEDs in the Philips LED Sphere Lights.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0348 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the Philips LED Sphere Lights.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0349 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in the Magic Touch Color-Changing LED Light Set.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the Magic Touch Color-Changing LED Light Set.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LEDs in the Magic Touch Color-Changing LED Light Set.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the orange LEDs in the Magic Touch Color-Changing LED Light Set.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the Magic Touch Color-Changing LED Light Set.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white Luxeon I LED in the Arc LS Prototype, using new spectrometer settings.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0318 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the NUV LEDs in the Cap Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0319 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the amber LED in the Blinking Pumpkin Earrings.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the infrared LEDs in the EyeClops Night-Vision Goggles.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Blue Beast Red Laser Pointer.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0408 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Blue Beast Red Laser Pointer; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 645nm to 665nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED in the Flashing Safety Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0306 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow filtered incandescent bulb in the Halloween Blinking Safety Light (2).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0308 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in the Garrity Glo Lite.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0339 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the LED Lenser V2 Triplex (3) Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 30xLED Light Bulbs; unlensed bulb.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 30xLED Light Bulbs; lensed bulb.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0420 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Inova Bolt LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0316 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Tesco Linesman Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0403 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the flashing red LED in the Air Hogs Avenger R/C Aircraft.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the NIR LEDs in the remote for the Air Hogs Avenger R/C Aircraft.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0405 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the flashing red LEDs in the Flashing Pumpkin Earrings.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type red-orange LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0421 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type cool white LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0423 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 400 NUV LED.
Tomorrow, I'll be showing spectra of the nonlaser lines (eg. lines other than 632.8nm) of a HeNe (helium neon) plasma laser. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0424 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

Hi, have you analysed the output from a Cree XR-E Q5 WC?
i`m interested because i had 4 these running at high power for about 10 minutes, testing how hot they or the heat sink was getting.
although i didn`t look directly at them they were close to me on the bench,
the same night in bed my eyes felt like they were full of sand and were streaming tears, it eventually took 48 hours for the grittyness to dissapear, very painfull i can tell you!!
i`ve had exactly these symptoms before from electric arc welding, a welders "flash" or "arc eye" caused by UV rays,
Thanks,


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Let me go check my website and see if I've performed spectroscopy on any product using that LED...BBS...ok, I found something that uses a Cree XR-E Q2 LED; let's see if I have something that uses an XR-E Q5 WC LED...BBS...*GOT ONE*. It uses an XR-E Q5, but no mention is made if the LED has the "WC" suffix.
So this is as close as I'm going to get here.











There are two spectrographic analyses here; they are of different Cree XR-E Q5 LEDs.

As you can see, there is **NO** ultraviolet emission whatsoever.
I'm not sure where you got the "sand in the eyes" sensation characteristic of UVA/UVB exposure, but I **CAN** tell you that no white LED currently available generates any ultraviolet radiation whatsoever. :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser; spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 375nm to 600nm to show non-laser lines.
This is through the tube's OC (output coupler).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser; spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 375nm to 600nm to show non-laser lines.
Spectrometer's trendline (baseline) was electronically masked.
This is through the tube's OC (output coupler).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser; spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 375nm to 600nm to show non-laser lines.
Spectrometer's color fill was disabled here.
This is through the tube's OC (output coupler).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

The_LED_Museum said:


> Let me go check my website and see if I've performed spectroscopy on any product using that LED...BBS...ok, I found something that uses a Cree XR-E Q2 LED; let's see if I have something that uses an XR-E Q5 WC LED...BBS...*GOT ONE*. It uses an XR-E Q5, but no mention is made if the LED has the "WC" suffix.
> So this is as close as I'm going to get here.
> As you can see, there is **NO** ultraviolet emission whatsoever.
> I'm not sure where you got the "sand in the eyes" sensation characteristic of UVA/UVB exposure, but I **CAN** tell you that no white LED currently available generates any ultraviolet radiation whatsoever. :cornfused:


mmmm, interesting ...... thanks for the analysis, got me cornfused too :thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an antique GE SSL-1 yellow SiC LED; spectrometer's response band narrowed to a range of 490nm to 720nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPY500S 5mm phosphor yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0405 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the PulseTV 8xLED 1xLaser Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0420 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the laser in the PulseTV 8xLED 1xLaser Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0421 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Light is ***NOT*** green as it appears in this photograph.





Spectrographic analysis of the HID bulb in a Power On Board HID Spotlight, using newer software & settings.
This is with ~10 seconds of operation.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Light is ***NOT*** green as it appears in this photograph.





Spectrographic analysis of the HID bulb in a Power On Board HID Spotlight, using newer software & settings.
This is with ~45 seconds of operation.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # G-535-520 green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Light is more greenish than it appears in this photograph.





Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-485-520 LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # O-605-556/C LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # YG-574-520 LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-475-513/C LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Light is less orangish than as depicted in this photograph.





Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # YH-590-544 Yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # R-660-520/C Red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # WW-530 Warm White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0320 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-485-330 Turquoise Blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0321 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a GE AR-1 argon glow bulb; using new software & settings.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0252 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a GE AR-1 argon glow bulb; using new software & settings.
Deliberately "overexposed" to show weaker spectral lines.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0253 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-515-530/C Turquoise-Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0255 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-505-513/C Turquoise LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0257 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-490-515 Turquoise LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0258 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the trunk of a "palm tree" CFL bulb.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0321 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the fronds (leaves) of a "palm tree" CFL bulb.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0322 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-430-515 Blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0324 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # G-535-330 Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0325 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # V-400-520 Violet LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0326 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an antique GE AR-1 argon glow bulb; showing NIR spectral features.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0358 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an antique GE AR-1 argon glow bub; showing UV spectral features.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # W-530 White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # RH-630-330 Red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0401 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # O-620-530/B Orange LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0402 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-570GD/D Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # YH-590-540YD yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # RH-630-550 Red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0347 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-505-515/C Blue-Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0349 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-470-530/B Blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0350 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the forward-facing white LEDs in the P-38 R/C "Park Flyer" Airplane.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0353 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the rear-facing red LED in the P-38 R/C "Park Flyer" Airplane.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0355 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Fairchild QEB441 730nm deep red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Fairchild QEB441 730nm deep red LED; spectrometer's response band limited to a range of 715nm to 745nm.
This shows that the peak emission is very, very close to the advertised 730nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # YH-590-517 Yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-330/C Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # WW-330 Warm White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-470-550BD/D Blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-505-530/C Blue-Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0259 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # Y-595-5110YD Yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0303 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-470-570BD/C Blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-570/D Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # R-630-590RD Red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # Y-590-550 Yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # RH-630-550WD Red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0352 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # WW-550WD Warm White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0353 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # WW-550 Warm White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0354 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # W-330 White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0355 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 12-LED 390nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0357 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 12-LED 390nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight, spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 350nm to 430nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0358 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-530/D Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # B-470-330 Blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-505-330/B Blue-Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # YH-590-530 Yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner, spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 250nm to 260nm to show one of the significant UVC spectral features.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner, spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 179nm to 380nm and deliberately "overexposed" to show the multiple UV spectral lines.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 300mW 780nm Diode Laser Module.
This is being sold as a "780nm" laser, but the measured wavelength is 660.6nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 300mW 780nm Diode Laser Module, spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 658nm to 668nm.
This is being sold as a "780nm" laser, but the measured wavelength is 660.6nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-515/C Green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # R-630-590 Red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # W-530WD White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems GmbH # W-550 White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner after "warm up"; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 179nm to 380nm.
Deliberately "overexposed" to show weaker UV spectral features.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0432 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVC CCFT in the Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner; after tube has "warmed up" for several minutes.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0433 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 5mm red LED of fairly recent manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0434 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the diffused white LED in the J-Light, using new spectrometer software & settings.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the large version of the ''Find Your Drink in a Flash'' Coasters.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Millennium 3 Coast Guard.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Ultra-Slim Laser Pointer[url].

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0420 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Ultra-Slim Laser Pointer[url]; spectrometer's response narrowed to a band of 640nm to 680nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0421 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Novophone Green Laser Module*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Novophone Green Laser Module*









Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 800nm to 820nm to show pump diode's NIR emission line.
As you can see, this laser is extremely well-filtered to block this. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Tigi Party Light*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Tigi Party Light*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type Red Laser Pointer*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type Red Laser Pointer*









Spectrometer's response narrowed to a band of 660nm to 680nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Pen-style Laser Pointer*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Pen-style Laser Pointer*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 640nm to 680nm.
This laser has a peak wavelength of 655.2nm and a spectral line halfwidth of ~3.0nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Extrema Green Keychain Laser Pointer*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Extrema Green Keychain Laser Pointer*









Spectrometer's response extended to show the very strong emission from the NIR pump diode.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Cordless Optical Computer Mouse*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Flashlight / Tool Box*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0405 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*CMG Infinity (Newer-style red)*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0356 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Wicked Lasers Sonar (Blu-ray Violet Laser)*










Spectrometer's response narrowed again to a range of 401.0nm to 404.5nm.
Peak wavelength appears to be 403.57nm this time.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*The Laser Box V2.1 (TLBV2.1) (Blu-ray Violet Laser)*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 404.0nm to 407.0nm.
Peak wavelength appears to be 405.67nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Blue LED "Sailboat" Nightlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0315 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Laserpod*










Spectrometer's response cut off above 600nm to eliminate laser emission line.
Both blue LED and violet LED emissions are shown here; it was simply not possible to seperate them.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0316 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Laserpod*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0317 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Laserpod*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 645nm to 665nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0318 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*UVC Fluorescent Lamp*





Spectrometer's response narrowed to a band of 179nm to 380nm.


{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*UVC Fluorescent Lamp*





A ****VERY STRONG**** odour of ozone was noted near the lamp.
Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 174nm to 200nm, showing the *ABSENCE* of the 185nm line responsible for generating ozone; all that's visible here is spectrometer noise.

Video clip (.AVI format) showing the spectrometer noise at these wavelengths.

****EXTREME CAUTION!!! THE U.S.S. LANTREE IS A QUARANTINED VESSEL BY ORDER OF STARFLEET COMMAND!!! DO NOT BOARD!!!**** oops wrong warning!!! 

****EXTREME CAUTION TO DIAL-UP USERS**** This video is ~2.44MB (2,531,812 bytes) in length.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED Club Keychain Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Gamma Ray*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Prototype Brass Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*CMG Infinity*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Princeton Tec Eclipse*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Suncke Light 370nm LED Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Garrity Touch'N Lite*












{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0408 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Blue LED "Clam" Nightlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Jil Intelli*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type Blue-Green LED Flashlight*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-Type Red Laser Pointer*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0353 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-Type Red Laser Pointer*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a band of 650nm to 670nm; peak wavelength is 656.3nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0354 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Orb Raw*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0356 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Arc AA Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0357 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-Type Red Laser Pointer*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-Type Red Laser Pointer*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a band of 650nm to 670nm; peak wavelength is 656.9nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Gelb Nightstalker...er...uh...NightWALKER (Super Oval) Flashlight*










5mm LEDs

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Gelb Nightwalker (Super Oval) Flashlight*










Luxeon LED

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Arc AAA-P DS Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0549 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Fenix E0 Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0550 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Fenix L2P Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-Type Red Laser Pointer*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0330 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-Type Red Laser Pointer*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a band of 650nm to 670nm; peak wavelength is 660.0nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0331 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Rainbow" Bicycle Light Mod*










Blue LED

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0333 hours!! Early bird gets the gagh!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Rainbow" Bicycle Light Mod*










Blue-green LED

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0334 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Rainbow" Bicycle Light Mod*










Green LED

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0335 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Rainbow" Bicycle Light Mod*











Yellow LED

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0336 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Rainbow" Bicycle Light Mod*










Red-orange LED

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0337 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Rainbow" Bicycle Light Mod*










Red LED

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0338 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Rainbow" Bicycle Light Mod*










All lamps simultaneously

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown part # Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. Ltd high-flux ("spider") white LED, circa. 2004*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0344 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED-LENSER V2 Triplex (3)*











And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type Red Laser Pointer*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0338 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type Red Laser Pointer*









Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 650nm to 670nm.
Peak wavelength is 660.0nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0339 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Vintage (Antique) 3-Lead Red LED*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0341 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Vintage (Antique) 3-Lead Red LED*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a band of 650nm to 690nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0342 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Star Trek: The Next Generation Medical Scanner Stage Prop*










Yellow-green LEDs

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Star Trek: The Next Generation Medical Scanner Stage Prop*










Red LED

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*"Clam" and "Sailboat" LED Nightlights Together*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type 5mm Red LED of Recent Manufacture*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type 5mm Green LED of Recent Manufacture*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type 5mm Yellow LED of Recent Manufacture*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type 5mm Green LED (2) of Recent Manufacture*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Unknown-type 5mm Blue LED of Recent Manufacture*






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*300mW 780nm Laser Diode Module*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*300mW 780nm Laser Diode Module*










Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 770nm to 790nm.
As you can see, the peak wavelength is 785.1nm - *WELL* within tolerance.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Inova Bolt 3.8W LED Flashlight*












{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Inova Bolt 4.6W LED Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED Blue Christmas Light Set*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0540 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*River Rock Nightfire LED Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED Multi Christmas Light Set*










Blue "bulbs"

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED Multi Christmas Light Set*










Green "bubs"

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED Multi Christmas Light Set*










Yellow "bulbs"

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED Multi Christmas Light Set*










Orange "bulbs"

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED Multi Christmas Light Set*










Red "bulbs"

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*LED White Christmas Light Set*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Executive Style Pen with Laser*










Red laser.

{_computer beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0851 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Executive Style Pen with Laser*










Red laser; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 650nm to 670nm.
Laser's peak wavelength appears to be 658.2nm.

{_computer beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0852 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Executive Style Pen with Laser*










White LED.

{_computer beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0853 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*USB Mini Computer "Vaccume"*











{_computer beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0854 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*2in1 Super LED Lamp*










Laser.
As you can see, it is just below lasing threshold, even when the batteries are strong enough to operate the white LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0421 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*2in1 Super LED Lamp*










White LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0423 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Forever Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0738 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

LFP Xenon Reef bulb 3000K HID.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0722 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

LFP Xenon Reef bulb 12,000K HID.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0723 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

LFP Xenon Reef bulb 25,000K Blue HID.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0724 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

LFP Xenon Reef bulb 25,000K Purple HID.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0725 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Flickering LED Tea Candle*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0728 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*ETG # PMN525-180 high-flux ("spider") LED*





{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0615 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Hewlett Packard # HLMP-8100 red LED*





{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0617 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*3mm prewired red LED module*





{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0618 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Radio Shack # TLR-147 red LED*




Spectrometer's response at the long end of the spectrum lengthened to show the near-IR emission.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0619 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*430nm Broadband Violet-Blue LED*





{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0549 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*5mm Blue LED of Unknown Manufacture*





{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0550 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*3mm Yellow LED of Unknown Manufacture*





{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## verygreyarea

Hi
I sent an email to you,dont know if you got it asking if you had heard of a comany called helio. Its pretty new (and based in Taiwan). I also posted here and got alot of views but no reply. I justwent ahead and bought some (well about 250 3 watt stars!) Was wondering if you would be interested in doing a spectrographic analysis of them. According to thier specs they are a bit redder and bluer than anyone else. They are also one of the only companies that does 3 watt 660nm reds. I will send you some samples and can pay for return postage via paypal (I live in europe so cant sand a ssae, and the royal blues and hyper reds are expensive so i want them back!). I am interested to see if their specs are correct. Would you be interested?

Cheers
Richard (verygreyarea)

Bye the way my email is [email protected]


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Good evening Richard,

Please check your email for a favourable response from me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unforgiven

Continued


----------

